# Neo Lamp Brichardi questions



## MonkeyTypeRS (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok so I have 2 mature fish;about 6 inches to end of fins, who have killed all other brichardi in my 29 gallon tank and here is the list
4 brichardi
2 orange brichardi
4 lemon brichardi
and 1 bulu frontosa who was about 1 inch
what i have left is a tank divided in two with
3 yoyo botia
1 clown loach
and 1 bulu frontosa
but the icing on the cake is i have 2 spawns about a week or two apart in size
so what do i do now?
do I clear the tank of all non brichardi or everyone including the mature ones?
and does anyone have a guide on how to sex these things because i have no conclusive answers nor do i know of any other breeders?
also how do you keep them from killing each other so much?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

A breeding pair of brichardi will kill everything in any tank up to 4' long.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Thats pretty much it. When they start breeding they will clear the tank of most of those not breeding for you and pretty much any other fish they can catch or harass to death or you can remove the other fish. As to sexing them why bother seems to be the rule of thumb. If a pair or breeding group forms it will soon turn into a swarm. We kind of guess the largest one is the male, if of the same age but I guess venting them is the only way to be sure.

Sometimes a pair will tolerate one other related one that helps bring up the young (which is interesting to watch) so find it best to let them sort this out. I just remove any I can that are pushed out of the rocks and easy to catch.

Once you have a swarm, you have a tank full of related fish the killing reduces as there are none left outside the swarm for the swarm to kill. :thumb:

To be honest I would remove all but one line as soon as poss. Variant/type crosses are less desirable to others than any one of your lines I think.

All the best James


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Orange Brichardi? Lemon Brichardi? I've never heard of such made up names before. Could you post pictures?

Have the same type of brichardi paired up?


----------



## MonkeyTypeRS (Apr 24, 2011)

ok now is just brichardi tank, but was almost gonna just kill my yoyo botias just for hiding so much, was such a pain


----------



## TMB60 (Jan 6, 2011)

> ok now is just brichardi tank


You're better off now. But as Fogelhund previously inquired, where are you coming up with names like orange and lemon N. brichardis? Are you sure they are even brichardis?
I could maybe see N. Pulcher referred to as "lemon" (although I've never heard that).
But I'm stumped as to what would be considered an "orange" one. Pics would help.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Lemon brichardi is sometimes used for Neolamprologus gracilis and for some "daffodil" pulcher like ones.
Orange brichardi has been used as a common name for Neolamprologus "cygnus" and some pulcher variants can be bred orange and may be sold as Orange brichardi.
Yep post some photos and we may be able to sort out what you have. :wink:

They all can hybridise in tanks and there are line bred guys about too. It can be a bit of a devel to sort out what is what once you mix em but we will try. 

All the best James


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

man *** been seeing more and more of these less then desireable brichardi lately.. hard to get good ones but i suggest u maybe do a little more research into the actual species which you have.


----------



## MonkeyTypeRS (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok so there are two pics of the Orange one who never leaves the side of the fry and the one I say is cobalt blue who has pink nostrils which swims wherever in the tank.
I also put a pic of the fry in there.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... hotostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... hotostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... hotostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... hotostream


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fry, brichardi, pulcher, pulcher I think they may have already crossed.


----------



## MonkeyTypeRS (Apr 24, 2011)

i still likem


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Where are the other fish, you had six originally? Do you still have them? I would recommend breaking up this pair, and pairing up fish that are the same. What are you going to do with all these babies? Throw them out, feed them to other fish?


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

:fish:

As Anthraxx8500 stated, it's hard to find true strains these days....


----------



## MonkeyTypeRS (Apr 24, 2011)

My breeding pair have killed all other Neo Lamps., its them and their babies in the tank.

What I have found is that I can sell the fish to Rich Gould the owner of AquArt Custom Aquariums in Plain City; as for feeding to another or tossing them I would consider that a sin my fish rock and why not get them a new home. Its not like they are guppies.


----------



## SandBagger (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh boy....

I think Fogelhound is trying to suggest those options subtlety by posing it as a question.

Generally is is frowned upon to allow your fish to crossbreed, let alone to then sell them or spread them around to others.

I would suggest you do some research on the subject so you understand the importance of this topic.

Start with the search feature on this site and type in "Hybrids".


----------



## MonkeyTypeRS (Apr 24, 2011)

o well I do see now
lol 
guess i am not a purest then, maybe i should see if they cross into the flower horn species


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

There's been lots of controversy about cichlid hybridisation in the Aquarium hobby.

Most 'purist' cichlid enthusiast frown upon the idea of hybrid cichlids because the hybrid species is neither here nor there and in many cases the hybrid produces fertile offspring.

While in the wild these two would be geographically too far apart to breed (Thus no naturally occuring hybrid of these 2 fish could ever occur or if it does it is heavily selected against by natural selection), this isn't the case in the aquarium. Basically, the idea is that hybrid off-spring could look very much like either parent and be mistaken for iether species. This hybrid fish could then be used to breed with other pure cichlid species and taint iether species. If this were to go on unchecked, we could eventually end up with cichlids that could not be identified.

The problem comes when the next guy gets sold something it is not.

I kind of reject the idea that this is like flowerhorns (or discus types or angel fish types) those are deliberate hybrids to a specific end. That is to make what the breeders hope is a desirable new fish.

What is desirable about a fish thats nearly a brichardi and nearly a pulcher?
Less desirable than a pure guy of iether?

Both your adult fish are fine examples, your young most likely only a poor substitute for iether species that sadly if you sell em go on to produce more poor substitutes.

I could stand on both sides of the fence (that is aquarists are free do as they want) but the argument is you ruin the hobby for newcomers) but I'll leave it at that.

All the best James

PS But then I suspect you knew all that before you posted and its just you being provocative. :wink: 
Well done, you for sure yanked my chain.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

MonkeyTypeRS said:


> What I have found is that I can sell the fish to Rich Gould the owner of AquArt Custom Aquariums in Plain City


Thanks for the tip on where *not* to buy my fish.... :thumb:


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

this is why it is such a hard task to find a pure amphilophus labiatus and amphilophus citrnellus. just keep that in mind.


----------



## MonkeyTypeRS (Apr 24, 2011)

on a side note i would to some extent rather cross breed them because you wont line breed then and be more likely to cause deformalities, like dalmations have had in the past

if i had bought my fish from a professional place like Aquarium Adventures i might have had my pulcher identified properly but of course i started with fish from Jacks pet stores so nobody knows fish A or fish B from anything else
i blame not having direction, or experience with anything but happy fish before aka livebearers

now to the other devious part, there are like 40 species from the Tang lake alone that are NeoLamp just think of the bastarization a person could do 
its like creating a zebra subspecies lol

o and Alleycat if you wish to avoid something like my fish maybe you should just harvest your own from the lakes of Africa to guarantee its the direct line, although thats not even a true since animals do things, like birds dropping eggs that they landed on
just a thought :thumb:


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i think your taking all this criticism defensively. clearly not the case. if you choose to let it ride, do not actively try to sell "your" fish species off as something they clearly are not. it ruins the hobby for us all. GL to you in any case.


----------



## MonkeyTypeRS (Apr 24, 2011)

im not trying to ruin anything
and im not being defensive just rolling some ideas around for fun
sides i will sell them and let Rich know they are hybrids, im not a complete dick


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

Troll.


----------

